# Converted GPS numbers for Escambia (Jan 26, 2012)



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

All,
Attached files contain waypoint conversions for Escambia County Reef program (Jan 26, 2012). this is based on information published on the Escambia County Artificial Reef program web site.

Escambia ARP 01262012 A.zip contains

Escambia ARP 01262012.gps (GPS format)
Escambia ARP 01262012.csv (Comma Separated 'spreadsheet')
Escambia ARP 01262012.gdb (Mapsource v6.5+)

Escambia ARP 01262012 B.zip contains

Escambia ARP 01262012.usr (Lowrance v4)
Escambia ARP 01262012.gpx (GPX Interchange format)
Escambia ARP 01262012.kml (Google Earth)


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

not sure what i am doing wrong. i saved the files to the desktop and when opening i get a message they are corrupted or invalid? what am i doing wrong?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Sailorboy said:


> not sure what i am doing wrong. i saved the files to the desktop and when opening i get a message they are corrupted or invalid? what am i doing wrong?


Make sure you are using the latest version of winzip, or 7zip, or winrar..

The standard "shipping" decompress module in windows can cause issues.

/r


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Please tell me how to change these to the lowrance format.....

and the Alabama public reefs also ? do you have that file ?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Same file format thing happened last time. Wish there was a workaround. Not sure if it's the zipping, or the original file format. Bummer.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Same file format thing happened last time. Wish there was a workaround. Not sure if it's the zipping, or the original file format. Bummer.


It's not the zip compression (I zip dozens of files per weeks for archival). More than likely people are using the compressed file and folder wizard that ships with XP, Vista, Win& etc (which is quite dated). Which is Microsoft's implantation. Installing Winzip's product or the free 7zip program solves it every time. I've downloaded it to several computers and laptops and tested thoroughly (and just downloaded it again on a fresh laptop, and uncompressed with winzip and 7zip).

There are many work arounds, none of them as simple as using to right software to open the right program and extracting the data.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Nat said:


> Please tell me how to change these to the lowrance format.....
> 
> and the Alabama public reefs also ? do you have that file ?


The lowance format is included in the second zip file. There's a free program called gpsbable that works wonders on conversions ..

The Alabama public numbers were posted in this section last year. They should show up in the thread I posted (over 18 pages). There hasn't been any updates. It's located early on in the same post that you asked questions in last month http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/index9/


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks

maybe one day I'll get my head wrapped around this

If I send the file with the Lowrance file (usr) to my sd card ?
is it ready to upload ?

or do I have to convert it

I use a PC all day, but don't manage files..........I guess I'm a GPS invalid


I gave up on asking on the other thread, because I just didn't get it


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I downloaded the A file and extracted the Garmin .gdb file just fine with WinZip. Mapsource opened the file with no problem. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

shazam

I'm making some headway

saved the escambia #'s to my pc, , then opened the Lowrance file and sent it to the SD card



used gpsbabble

and got the Bama file and converted it to usr. on babble......

whew, that's tough on an old dog


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Nat said:


> thanks
> 
> maybe one day I'll get my head wrapped around this
> If I send the file with the Lowrance file (usr) to my sd card ?
> ...


Yes. Once you have the USR file copied onto the SD card; the unit should read it.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Nat said:


> shazam
> I'm making some headway
> saved the escambia #'s to my pc, , then opened the Lowrance file and sent it to the SD card
> used gpsbabble
> ...


I am not a spring chicken myself. Once you have done it, the lights go on. You can convert them to almost any format required using babel


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

snapperfan said:


> I downloaded the A file and extracted the Garmin .gdb file just fine with WinZip. Mapsource opened the file with no problem. Thanks!!!!!


You're welcome .. :thumbup:


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

oh boy..........

on my sd card

I have the escambia #'s list in a zipped file
and the alabama public #'s in a file converted by gpsbable file

should the escambia list be removed and unzipped and then sent back to the sd card ?


I promise I didn't ride the short bus :whistling:


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Nat said:


> oh boy..........
> 
> on my sd card
> 
> ...


Yes. You must un-zip the escambia numbers and place the <filename>.USR on your SD card. The unit will not read zip files, only usr (file extension) files.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I never did get this download accomplished


I saved escambia file B on my PC

unzipped the file


selected the usr from the 3 files that were unzipped and saved


sent it to my SD card

plug it in the HDS 7

and nothing


I know my machines SD port is operating properly because , I have uploaded charts and the latest software from Lowrance


I'm frustrated


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Nat said:


> I never did get this download accomplished
> I saved escambia file B on my PC
> unzipped the file
> selected the usr from the 3 files that were unzipped and saved
> ...



there may be an "import waypoints" or something like that in menu system of your HDS unit.

it may require a certain filename.

Perhaps something "like" this (pulled when I did a google search from importing waypoints to HDS 7):

Go to waypoint,trails,etc page. Highlite on* files* and open it. Next highlite Memory 1 (2) and open it. You should see the .usr file you saved. Highlite the file then import that file.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

YeeHaw

finally got it Escambia and Alabama Public #'s


here's the steps to take on an Lowrance HDS

http://www.bassfisher1.zoomshare.com/files/Lowrance/HDS/Load_Waypoints_From_SD_to_HDS_Unit.pdf

Thanks a million


----------

